# Garthpool



## China hand

Anyone know where I can get a reliable crew list for the Garthpool on her last trip when she was wrecked at BoaVista?


----------



## Hugh MacLean

*GARTHPOOL official number 99207*

Hello,

Try in piece BT 100/298 at the National Archives, Kew at this link here: *GARTHPOOL *

Ask for the last crew list for GARTHPOOL official number 99207

Regards


----------



## China hand

Thank you kind Sir, will give it a go. My Dad was an apprentice on her, or so he said.......


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

Stan Hugill, the famed shantyman, was an A.B. in her at the time she was wrecked. His claim, to being the last shantyman to _raise_ the last shanty to have been sung aboard a British deep-water sailing ship.


----------



## BILL GRUSICH

I have the indenture papers of a friend Capt.Henry Wadsworth Kinney who was apprentice aboard Garthpool when she wrecked on Boa Vista on 11 November 1929. I have heard his story many times as it was his first sea voyage. He was later port captain for Delta S/S co in New Orleans and is now deceased. Bill Grusich


----------



## Scuppers Grand daughter

Dear Bill Grusich, 

I am the great grand daughter of Christopher Bedford Steel, who was on the Garthpool with your friend Henry Wadsworth Kinney when it was ship wrecked in 1929. 

I would love to know Kinney's story and it would be fascinating to learn if he ever mentioned 'Scuppers', as that was the nick name the crew gave my great grand father as he took to sleeping in the fo'c'sle, which Stan Hugill commented on in his diary, which I found on the internet. They thought him quite unusual and joked that, he had a BA (from Oxford) and that he may go out as a BA but come back as an AB! 

I look forward to hearing from you, 

Take care 

Bye for now 

Jessica Stella Fox 

P.S. You can Email me at [email protected]
Thanks, Jess


----------



## Scuppers Grand daughter

Dear China Hand, 

I have a list of the crew of the Garthpool (on which my great grand father was an apprentice) from their return as distressed British seamen in december 1929; as you may also read I have replied to Mr Grusich as well. What was your father's name? 

I'd love to know then I might be able to tell you something about the records I've found.

Take care 

Bye for now 

Jessica


----------



## Geoff Clode

Scuppers Grand daughter said:


> Dear China Hand,
> 
> I have a list of the crew of the Garthpool (on which my great grand father was an apprentice) from their return as distressed British seamen in december 1929; as you may also read I have replied to Mr Grusich as well. What was your father's name?
> 
> I'd love to know then I might be able to tell you something about the records I've found.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Bye for now
> 
> Jessica


 Dear Scuppers Grand Daughter, If you find any details about the "Garthpool" I would be grateful if you could pass them on.
My father sailed on her, he passed away a few tears ago and I could never find his Discharge books. Yours Geoff(Thumb)


----------

